# Religious Exemptions



## atlashunter (Jan 10, 2022)

How does this not violate equal protection under the law? I'm all for every individual being free to choose what medical treatments they take or don't take. All for every individual being free to choose who they do and don't associate and do business with. Our rights ought not be contingent on what superstitions we hold.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 10, 2022)

atlashunter said:


> How does this not violate equal protection under the law? I'm all for every individual being free to choose what medical treatments they take or don't take. All for every individual being free to choose who they do and don't associate and do business with. Our rights ought not be contingent on what superstitions we hold.


I agree with your point and one could get special treatment in the workplace or in public buildings based on a religious belief in the Flying Spaghetti Monster. Like having to wear a face covering for religious reasons in a building that does not allow face coverings, etc.

Yet doesn't the first amendment to the Constitution guarantee all of us the right to do so? It doesn't seem fair to folks that don't have a religion though.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 10, 2022)

In reality aren't religious beliefs just individual beliefs? It seems the religion in those beliefs is included to use as a cherry picked loophole when convenient more often than the majority of people adhere to strict religious beliefs to guide their actions in most other circumstances daily.
Just my observations


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 11, 2022)

I used to work at a place that allowed “cigarette breaks” for employees but did not allow “breaks”.

I was a non smoker but oddly I became one shortly thereafter. Puffed on that cigarette and never inhaled and got to Shoot the breeze with some folks for 10 minutes several times per day.

It shouldn’t take a genius to see how this is a perfect parallel. These are problems.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 11, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> I used to work at a place that allowed “cigarette breaks” for employees but did not allow “breaks”.
> 
> I was a non smoker but oddly I became one shortly thereafter. Puffed on that cigarette and never inhaled and got to Shoot the breeze with some folks for 10 minutes several times per day.
> 
> It shouldn’t take a genius to see how this is a perfect parallel. These are problems.


That is funny and even more so because my son works for PennDot. Every guy on his shift is a smoker but him. The unwritten rule is each person gets or takes 10 - ten minute "smoke breaks" in an 8hr shift. Not all at the same time so with 100 minutes per man dedicated to smoking someone is always on break. Just last week he stopped what he was doing and went over to the corner of the equipment shed and stood there with his had positioned as if there was a cigarette between his fingers. He did that a few times no matter where the crew was at. He stop and go stand at the rear of a truck, or sit on a guide rail..
Finally his Foreman said "Brandon... (they call him that because he wears his Let's Go Brandon " hoodie all the time).....what the *heck* do you think you are doing???"
Son replies  I'm on smoke break"
Foreman says "You don't smoke
Son fires back.."But if I did, THIS is when I'd take my breaks"
The whole crew lost it laughing.
Son said "if every single one of you are going to slack off for 100 mins a day, I am too." "I have to work 100 minutes doing double for each and every one of you".
Boss said  "you have a valid point"

Now the boss will say Brandon, take 10.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2022)

bullethead said:


> That is funny and even more so because my son works for PennDot. Every guy on his shift is a smoker but him. The unwritten rule is each person gets or takes 10 - ten minute "smoke breaks" in an 8hr shift. Not all at the same time so with 100 minutes per man dedicated to smoking someone is always on break. Just last week he stopped what he was doing and went over to the corner of the equipment shed and stood there with his had positioned as if there was a cigarette between his fingers. He did that a few times no matter where the crew was at. He stop and go stand at the rear of a truck, or sit on a guide rail..
> Finally his Foreman said "Brandon... (they call him that because he wears his Let's Go Brandon " hoodie all the time).....what the *heck* do you think you are doing???"
> Son replies  I'm on smoke break"
> Foreman says "You don't smoke
> ...


He should tell them he’s second hand smoking lol


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 11, 2022)

Atheism is a religion. Never seen so many folks talk about something they don’t believe in. Y’all just don’t have meetings. Just say it’s against your religion. Easy enough.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 11, 2022)

Havana Dude said:


> Atheism is a religion. Never seen so many folks talk about something they don’t believe in. Y’all just don’t have meetings. Just say it’s against your religion. Easy enough.


So by your standards bigfoot, star wars, star trek,, comic books, zombies and everything else people talk about but do not believe in are all religions.
Good to know.


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Morality

That is religious freedom. No man may morally require another to act against his morals.

I guess if you ain't got morals then you most certainly can be mandated by those without morals.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 11, 2022)

gawildlife said:


> Morality
> 
> That is religious freedom. No man may morally require another to act against his morals.
> 
> I guess if you ain't got morals then you most certainly can be mandated by those without morals.


Sounds like good ol freedom for all. No religion needed.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 11, 2022)

I question how much religion actually comes into play when folks claim "religious exemption".
If you consider the multimillions of shots given compared to how many non-religious people there are.... thast a whole lot of religious folks getting shots.
Just say you dont want the shot. No need to attach a religious excuse to it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> He should tell them he’s second hand smoking lol


He could even supply scientific data that says he is indeed smoking!


----------



## Israel (Jan 29, 2022)

The doing of something "not right" don't make the not doing of it right.
Like pushing back against a thing that's wrong don't constitute rightness necessarily.

A man can hate government intervention "cause evvytime mah wife needs a beating those durn cops show up. I jes hates gubment overreach!"

Oh, you informed libertarian you! Come join our parade! Not quite Jeffersonian in discretion or discipline of  thought...but...you'll do for now. There's probably a clearer end to _the enemy of my enemy is my friend_ closer to being realized once the common enemy is euthanized.

Nevertheless, I am inclined to think legislatively approved exemptions for religion are very useful. Because by the nature of their provision and any consequent appeal for approval of application to themselves (by any religion) it discloses by self proclamation the nature of the beast. (No pun intended) "We're a religion" And that can be useful to know if one needs such evidence for knowing.

This (does this sound religious?) appeal to Caesar for approval also manifests the not subtle at all inclusion of _having Caesar's seal of approval._ The tautology is plain, what needs that approval must seek that approval. What is often denied fruitlessly, because of such plainness obvious, is that Caesar is then acknowledged as having ultimate authority of identification to all submitted to, and for, his approval.

If no one else this should be an untenable position for the thing calling itself a "Christ follower". But likewise it doesn't mean mere resistance necessarily indicates one is a Christ follower. I really don't expect it to be much of an issue for any other thing as even that thing (such as it is) called _christianity_ has had not much, if any, discretion as to what it lies down with.

Nazi christianity had no problem shooting bullets through British christianity (and vice versa) anymore than Irish christianity did with even other Irish in Belfast. Or...was done here, on this soil 160 years ago. (And some of you guys think "heated" division is best described as what happens upstairs) But, I get why such tribalism is so odious to some when others are claiming some sort of universal application; yet it ain't even enough to keep from taking potshots out the bathroom window at a neighbor.

Oh, it may be found of some useful employ to Caesar's whims...but beyond that endorsement it's as indistinguishable as, or for, constituting any difference among men as shoe size.

But hey...even me saying this is just picking low hanging fruit. It is not any indication of righteousness. Unless perhaps one is made willing to have their own roots of odious tribalism exposed. That _might be_ some sort of right thing. Depending upon whether one is made able to stand the heat of it. Or shows a relenting short of full examination.

But as to low hanging fruit. There have been so many recent (last 10, maybe 20 years) documentaries about "a" religion that really go a long way to disclosing the nature of religion, no matter how much higher on the tree such fruit imagines itself "not low hanging". More "in the light above". Of course I don't think this mere happenstance nor less than coincidence...but as in a thing _planned to coincide. _Not mere product of chaotic collision (but it would take an enormous amount of order nevertheless to even imagine chaos or even randomness identifiable...and even discernible...but that's another matter).

Scientology, a simple primer of, and for, religion.


----------



## Israel (Jan 29, 2022)

Gee, did I leave out the KKK...and their righteousness?


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 29, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> I question how much religion actually comes into play when folks claim "religious exemption".
> If you consider the multimillions of shots given compared to how many non-religious people there are.... thast a whole lot of religious folks getting shots.
> Just say you dont want the shot. No need to attach a religious excuse to it.



Seems that's how it ought to be.

"Take this irreversible medical procedure or else!"

"Sorry I'm not sure the benefits outweigh the risks so I'd rather not at this time."

"Too bad! You don't have a choice."

vs

"Take this irreversible medical procedure or else!"

"Sorry but Zeus insists I not comply."

"Ah well in that case the rule doesn't apply to you."


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 29, 2022)

I just thought of something: maybe we should give people religious exemptions but only IF the person claiming a religious exemption can empirically prove that their god (or their belief in their god) will keep them healthy/prevent them from getting sick. 
I think that's fair!


----------

